# Plastisol Transfers vs. Screen Printed vs. Heat Transfer



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi,

What is the quality difference between using a plastisol transfer, heat transfer, and having something screen printed?

I have a very complex image with lots of detail and colors. Think photographic print. My oversees mfg used a "sticker print" for the image which has a slick and "vinyl" feel to it. I don't care for this.

I understand that if this image gets screen printed with probably 8-12 colors (which is probably what it would need for a good separation) it would lose quality, detail, and probably end up a mess. One option I was reading about was this plastisol transfer. Another might be a straight heat transfer. Maybe I would just be better off having it screen printed?

Can anyone help me out here?

What in the world is the difference between a heat transfer and a plastisol transfer? And which one would could I use on a dark blue shirt that would not have a "hand" (soft touch) and also retain the most amount of detail? Is it better to have something with lots of color and details screen printed? Which methis will LAST in multiple washings?

Thanks.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

BEatMaKeR said:


> I understand that if this image gets screen printed with probably 8-12 colors (which is probably what it would need for a good separation) it would lose quality, detail, and probably end up a mess.


Not necessarily. Photos can be printed using 4-color process, with 5 colors for a white underbase if you are going to be printing on dark shirts. You really should contact a screenprinter to see if this is a possibility for your particular design, or at least post a sample of your design here so we can take a look.



BEatMaKeR said:


> What in the world is the difference between a heat transfer and a plastisol transfer?


An inkjet heat transfer is printed on a home inkjet printer. A plastisol transfer is printed on a screen printing press. Plastisol transfers and screenprinted shirts are made using the same process, so if your design is not suitable for screenprinting, chances are it won't be suitable for plastisol transfers either.

See this thread for more info:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13204.html



BEatMaKeR said:


> And which one would could I use on a dark blue shirt that would not have a "hand" (soft touch) and also retain the most amount of detail? Is it better to have something with lots of color and details screen printed? Which methis will LAST in multiple washings?


Both plastisol transfers and screenprinting will retain detail, last multiple washings, and can be made so that they will have a soft "hand".

If you want a soft hand, an opaque inkjet transfer (for dark fabrics) will not be your best bet. They do tend to have that heavy "vinyl feel" on the shirt.


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Jasonda. Questions... so between Plastisol transfer and Screen Printing which one is best of multiple washings (gets the most durability). Same with detail retention? Here is a pic of my design for reference.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

BEatMaKeR said:


> Thanks Jasonda. Questions... so between Plastisol transfer and Screen Printing which one is best of multiple washings (gets the most durability). Same with detail retention?


If properly applied, either of those methods should last as long as the shirt. I haven't seen any specific wash tests that compare the two but in general either one would be a good way to go. It really depends more on your budget and how many shirts you need printed.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

BEatMaKeR said:


> Here is a pic of my design for reference.


If you want to do that design justice you'll want high end screenprinting like Imaginary Foundation and Tank Theory use (and don't print it on BSOD Blue).


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

What is BSOD Blue? Is there a screen printer you recommend for this type of high-end work that won't take me broke and is willing to do contract printing on my custom blanks? Thanks.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

BEatMaKeR said:


> What is BSOD Blue?


*B*lue *S*creen *O*f *D*eath Blue.



BEatMaKeR said:


> Is there a screen printer you recommend for this type of high-end work that won't take me broke and is willing to do contract printing on my custom blanks?


Because we have many members who are screen printers, we don't allow service requests (or printer recommendations) that might encourage self promotion in the main forums. Even if the forums did, I don't personally have direct experience in this area that would allow me to make a recommendation (I don't currently outsource, nor am I US based).

That said, one of the forum sponsors Raw Talent looks pretty good on paper (or rather website) if you wanted to check them out. The only kind of experience I have with them though is owning a few shirts they've printed.

Other than that you can post a request in our Classifieds section or try the classifieds section at the forums at TSPMB - The Screen Printers Message Board!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree about not printing on that color of blue.. it just doesn't suit the design.

A nice dark charcoal gray or olive green would look nice.


----------



## happyasgilmour (Feb 17, 2007)

Im just new to this but you guys giving all the advice would know. How would that design come up using sublimation ink? Im guessing it would give him the hand he is looking for. What about the detail, will sublimating lower the detail?


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

You can't sublimate on this t-shirt. Its 100% cotton and a dark color. From what I understand sublimation only works on certain fabrics (100% cotton not being one of them) and it has to be on a white shirt of the fabric color will bleed through (no white base for sub's).

Thanks for your recomendation but the blue fabric is what the design is being printed on. Just not that bright. Its an RGB jepg so it looks brighter than it actually is. Having said that, is there something I should know about blue fabrics that might cause printing issues?

Raw Talent looks very promising. I'll have to give them a shot. I sure wish there was some high-end screen printers I knew of in Baltimore, Maryland to save on shipping and be able to do an on-site print check while my jobs were running.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

BEatMaKeR said:


> Thanks Jasonda. Questions... so between Plastisol transfer and Screen Printing which one is best of multiple washings (gets the most durability). Same with detail retention? Here is a pic of my design for reference.


Check out the t-shirt designs at teedesign.com. Those are all designs that are made for screen printing. 

That means they can be either screen printed directly onto the shirt or screen printed onto transfer paper (plastisol transfers).

Because of the number of colors in the design, in order to get the best pricing, you'll usually have to order a larger quantity (larger than 24 per design) in order to keep the printing costs down.

BTW, I'd buy that design


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Rodney.  Check for VintageLimited.com in a few months. Launching May 5th to coincide with a release concert in Baltimore, Maryland on the same date. I don't have much time to perfect my printing and I have my mfg waiting to hear back on their samples to find out if they will be doing the printing or I will just be ordering blanks and doing printing here in the States.

I'm still new to the apparel printing side. 15 years doing design and art. Trying to find all the angles I can and methods for putting my designs on textiles. Its tougher than I originally thought it would be I'll say that much.


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow! Those teedesign.com prints are amazingly detailed! I would love to know who does their printing and see some of the final products.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

BEatMaKeR said:


> Thanks for your recomendation but the blue fabric is what the design is being printed on. Just not that bright.


Obviously that's your design decision to make, but I'd consider doing it on a paler blue (more powder blue), look at some mockups, etc.

There's nothing wrong with blue, I just hate darker blues (and think they look tacky). I'm not in your target demographic though, so maybe I'm just missing the appeal (to me it clashes with the subdued tones of the artwork).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

BEatMaKeR said:


> Wow! Those teedesign.com prints are amazingly detailed! I would love to know who does their printing and see some of the final products.


You should email them and ask them


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

BEatMaKeR said:


> Thanks Rodney.  Check for VintageLimited.com in a few months. Launching May 5th to coincide with a release concert in Baltimore, Maryland on the same date. I don't have much time to perfect my printing and I have my mfg waiting to hear back on their samples to find out if they will be doing the printing or I will just be ordering blanks and doing printing here in the States.
> 
> I'm still new to the apparel printing side. 15 years doing design and art. Trying to find all the angles I can and methods for putting my designs on textiles. Its tougher than I originally thought it would be I'll say that much.


Can I entice you to enter in our t-shirtforums.com t-shirt design competition?


----------



## Mr.4ColorProcess (Dec 5, 2005)

BEatMaKeR said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I understand that if this image gets screen printed with probably 8-12 colors (which is probably what it would need for a good separation) it would lose quality, detail, and probably end up a mess. One option I was reading about was this plastisol transfer. Another might be a straight heat transfer. Maybe I would just be better off having it screen printed?


Oh man, you're going to get charged big-time with a 8-12 color design. These are the jobs that scare screen printers


----------



## Dannyboy (Dec 24, 2006)

Is there a difference in quailty between transfers you print at home or plastisol transfers that you have made?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Dannyboy said:


> Is there a difference in quailty between transfers you print at home or plastisol transfers that you have made?


Yes, a big difference.


----------



## Reeko (Apr 10, 2007)

Could someone tackle this debate for me please....I understand the difference between the Plastisol and Dark heat transfers. The quality and durability of the Plastisol is much higher and softer to the touch, while the dark transfer paper feels like a patch on the shirt which inevetably wrinkles and cracks. My question is this....Can I sell a product profesionally with the dark heat transfer paper and not expect people to return them due to poor quality, or should I just bite the bullet and have plastisols made up for all my designs? I have 40+ designs(Many colors and high detail), so the plastisol route means a lot of money up front, while the dark transfers are much more cost effective for me since I print on demand. Which direction would be the best for me to take here? OR...Am I being to hard on the dark transfer paper and should take the attitude that people shouldent expect a shirt to last forever anyway? Please, please, please....Any and all answers to this would be greatly appreciated!!! Thank you!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It depends on your target demographic, but generally speaking no, opaque transfers aren't commercial quality. I'd cut back on designs (40 is overkill anyway) and go with plastisol, or alternatively look into DTG.


----------



## Reeko (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input Solmu. My targeted demigraphic is high school/college kids. Trendy slogans with 3d cartoon style graphics. All web based orders. To invest in the DTG would definetly be out of my price range right now. I read Rodneys post on plastisols. I guess I will have to explore that route a bit further. Thanks!!

BTW...got a chance to visit Melbourne a couple years back....great city. Long drive to 12 apostles though, but worth it....


----------

